# Been almost a week since an update so...



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I might as well show you the new project.

Wasn't too bad, took maybe an hour, and that was by myself, using a pair of wrenches as I do not have my socket set with me.










I've got it set on about as stiff as it will go, I havn't got to try it out yet though.

Current suspension set up:

-Tein Basic full coilovers 
-Powerslot plated/slotted rotors 
-painted calipers 
-Nismo Lower Tie Bar 
-Nismo Rear Sway Bar 
-16" Rota Circuit 8s
-205-40-16 BF Goodwrench G-Force Sports


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Let us know how it feels when you actually get to try it out....lol I think you need to invest in a socket set small enough to fint in your trunk some where....ahahaha


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

*nismo rsb*

Yeah man let us know how it feels when you try it out. I'm thinking of getting one this summer.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Let us know how it feels when you actually get to try it out....lol I think you need to invest in a socket set small enough to fint in your trunk some where....ahahaha


Thats the problem...I've taken it out and didn't bring it back. Oh, and there is no way I'd find a socket set small enough to fit in my trunk that would have up to an 18mm socket. Black floor board for me.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good. this is the first post where you didnt post up your ENTIRE mod list. nice! haha


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> looks good. this is the first post where you didnt post up your ENTIRE mod list. nice! haha


its getting pretty long...


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Let us know how it feels when you actually get to try it out


alright so I messed around a bit today on the way to the nissan meet (forgot my camera :thumbdwn

Anways, this was a better mod then the Lower Tie Bar. The car really comes on around when you turn. I didnt have MUCH body roll to begain with, however what was there is virtually gone. This is also very very easy to install and well worth doing it!


----------

